# Vip222 multiple TV Connectivity



## leonp (Sep 17, 2007)

I tried to find an answer for these questions, but came up with a blank so far. Hoping yall can help.

I am considering this unit as a second receiver behind the 722. Two questions:

1) Does the remote work through walls, so I can control it from other rooms in the house?
2) Are all outputs active all the time? I would connect this to two HD and two SD TV's. If all outputs are active all the time, this should power all those TV's, right?

Thanks,

leonp


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, the 222 utilized a UHF remote for TV 2. TV 1 however comes with an IR remote. A UHF Pro remote can be purchased and used for TV 1.

All outputs are active at the same time as well.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

leonp said:


> I tried to find an answer for these questions, but came up with a blank so far. Hoping yall can help.
> 
> I am considering this unit as a second receiver behind the 722. Two questions:
> 
> ...


1) YES

2) Yes, but the receiver has to be on dual tuner mode, and then the pip will not work. Also, the tv2 output is NOT HD, only SD. You can watch HD channels on TV2, but the signal is converted to SD for that output.


----------



## leonp (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks to all! That was exactly the answer I was looking for. 

leonp


----------



## averageguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Leon, another thing to consider: since your TV2 will probably be in another room, how will the cable from the receiver get there? There are 3 likely choices:

(1) Run cable on the floor (along the wall) to the room with TV2
(2) Run cable through your wall to the room with TV2
(3) Use existing cable line in your house from TV1 to "box" outside of house, then back in to TV2

The Dish installers opted for choice 3, and it worked out great in my case. A bit of snow (since the signal travels so far), but otherwise a very clean solution.

-Matt


----------



## leonp (Sep 17, 2007)

Actually, averageguy, all this is for a new home under construction. I have already had the cable run from where the receiver will be to all the points in the house that will have a TV.

Thanks for bringing it up, though. Certainly something to consider if you have not done so.

leonp


----------



## leonp (Sep 17, 2007)

FWIW, after careful consideration of channels, monthly cost, up front cost, receivers, and so on, we have decided to go with E* over D* in our new home. It was a difficult decision, but I think the best overall for us. 

What tipped the scales for us was the option to get DISH 100 with HD and a DVR. This will keep our monthly cost somewhat low, while still getting almost all HD channels available. If I can get my locals OTA, that will also save us another $5 a month The much lower upfront cost was also an important factor. 

Our first receiver will be a 722, and the 222 will be our second receiver. Both will be connected to all four TV's in our house.

leonp


----------



## averageguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Regarding the new home and wiring: I'm jealous.  

Second, regarding locals...I was surprised when I had the 222 installed that it has a very good ATSC tuner. This means we hooked up our indoor antenna, and it did a great job finding the local HD channels (better than my Panny plasma's built-in tuner).

Now the bad news: I was very disappointed to learn that I had to pay for locals (SD!!!!) in order for the 222 tuner to receive the HD versions of the same OVER THE AIR HD channels. :nono: Not what I expected. 

The alternative is to pump your local OTA HD signal into your TV more or less directly, and bypass the 722/222. I decided not to, for 3 reasons: (1) I don't like the trouble of switching signals, (2) (I believe) the local HDs won't show up on the TVGOS, and (3) recordings of those channels (e.g., sports) would be manual, and I'm not even sure how you'd do it!

-Matt


----------



## leonp (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks again, avertageguy. Very helpful. So what you are getting are still the HD locals OTA, but you are still paying $5 to receive them, right?

thanks again,

leonp


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Locals are part of the standard package. Tht's by default, so yes you could save $5 a month but you would specifically have to request no locals. Direct also packages LiL into the choice packages. This is nothing new.

Congrats on the new house, planning ahead is hard to do these days.


----------



## averageguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Jason, when you're as "frugal" as I am, calling the locals "included" doesn't make it any cheaper.  It's a pride issue for me...I will gladly call and cancel an "included feature" when (a) my cost goes down and (b) I don't need the feature. In this case (and also in the case of the phone-access fee) Dish got the best of me (and $10 more per month!).

-Matt


----------

